# trt or ugl?



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

So whats the difference bt going to the trt clinic and getting test therapy and making that shit myself?, besides saving money... I suppose the clinics dont prescribe a lot but I suppose if somehow you get injectables you could stock up and then run a cycle? Idk how it works anybody wanna help me out?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

Well at first they will blood test you alot trying to find a good level. If you know how to brew and get good raws then there really is no difference between script and ugl except cost and being legal


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2015)

self trt takes alot of know how..If u have insurance got to the dr for trt..If your question is whats the difference in human grade or ugl...From my experience its the same if the ugl is good


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> So whats the difference bt going to the trt clinic and getting test therapy and making that shit myself?, besides saving money... I suppose the clinics dont prescribe a lot but I suppose if somehow you get injectables you could stock up and then run a cycle? Idk how it works anybody wanna help me out?


You said making that shit yourself. Unless you have some knowledge in chemistry, pharmaceuticals or hygiene in a lab I wouldn't attempt it.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have no lab experience but took chemistry once. To anwser the pillars question, and I dont mean from scratch, get some powder maybe landmark or another place when I find one I think is legit. Its not hard to do a little math and mix some BA, some powder and some oil. Keeping everything very sterile of course..


----------



## bugman (Feb 5, 2015)

Good luck finding raws.  Be careful using raws.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 5, 2015)

I would look fit a good UGL, not raws.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol from the research ive done getting raws is probably less bullshit then finding a good ugl... there is a lot of ripoffs ON... looks like raws may be my best bet..


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 5, 2015)

You can easily get ripped off on raws too. I guess the only advantage is if you're just doing a small batch then raws are fukkin cheap.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> You can easily get ripped off on raws too. I guess the only advantage is if you're just doing a small batch then raws are fukkin cheap.


Yeah they are less expensive. But add in cost of oil, ba, bb, filters, beakers, graduated cylinders it starts to get expensive. At least on batch one. Then when you screw up and have to dump 200ml  down the drain that sucks too.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ya, no doubt. Start up can cost a bit.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Lol from the research ive done getting raws is probably less bullshit then finding a good ugl... there is a lot of ripoffs ON... looks like raws may be my best bet..



Your research is very poor. Why would raws be less bullshit? You can find a domestic ugl where raws you will have to go through customs. Where are you going to ship  it? Your house? Is that also where you plan on manufacturing a controlled substance? Customs snags your pack and now your address and name is flagged and you cant use either anymore. Or they come delivwr the pack themselves and find your lab. Then who's to say chinaman doesnt just keep your money? A domestic ugl would be your best bet. You talk about landmark lol giy named cloudy emails my fake email all the time advertising raws...Ive never even heard of landmark till these spam emails started showing up. How did they get that email address and how do they know I even inject steroids? Sketchy

But ya man...good research right there


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 5, 2015)

Awww yeah. This is how you do it main!


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

Cobra,  I'd be an idiot if I had a lab before I had good raws. And why go demestic when everything ive come across so far either looks like a scam, fake, or over priced. Why not go into business for myself when nothing is to be found? In most cases the risk would be lower getting busted with raws (less then 100g of course) then getting busted with a big order of gear that looks like your ready to redistribute. Why not get it overseas where its not illegal and is more possibility of it being real.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

All raws come from over seas so even domestic ugls get thier raws from over there. There are a shit load of domestic ugls...just as many scammers in ugl as in raws. Domestic is 99.9% safe to recieve through the mail where raws are much much less than that. Once you get your order of raws and you set up your lab where will you ship your raws to? There are so many aspects in starting your own lab this is just the recieving part. If you dont know of a trusted ugl then you havnt looked hard enough. No ugl will have 100% perfect reviews and if they do that throws up a red flag. Not sure how your judging a good ugl from a bad one


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> All raws come from over seas so even domestic ugls get thier raws from over there. There are a shit load of domestic ugls...just as many scammers in ugl as in raws. Domestic is 99.9% safe to recieve through the mail where raws are much much less than that. Once you get your order of raws and you set up your lab where will you ship your raws to? There are so many aspects in starting your own lab this is just the recieving part. If you dont know of a trusted ugl then you havnt looked hard enough. No ugl will have 100% perfect reviews and if they do that throws up a red flag. Not sure how your judging a good ugl from a bad one


well for starters they are all websites that have dumb names like bla bla labs.. or bla bla tech, or bla bla chems.org or some bloney. and cant really find reviews on them other them im not even sure if i can trust the review sites other then this place. but to be honest im just scared of being ripped off.. ive come across alot of sites but with no good leads and nothing pointing me in the right direction i assume its some bs and try to find something more exclusive...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> well for starters they are all websites that have dumb names like bla bla labs.. or bla bla tech, or bla bla chems.org or some bloney. and cant really find reviews on them other them im not even sure if i can trust the review sites other then this place. but to be honest im just scared of being ripped off.. ive come across alot of sites but with no good leads and nothing pointing me in the right direction i assume its some bs and try to find something more exclusive...


We have way more experience with this than you.  Arguing with us about it is foolish.  Your life though. Take whatever risk you would like to. But we told ya so.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> well for starters they are all websites that have dumb names like bla bla labs.. or bla bla tech, or bla bla chems.org or some bloney. and cant really find reviews on them other them im not even sure if i can trust the review sites other then this place. but to be honest im just scared of being ripped off.. ive come across alot of sites but with no good leads and nothing pointing me in the right direction i assume its some bs and try to find something more exclusive...



where can i find some reviews on domestic ugls? eroids? lmfao! im lost bro but patient, that what all you vets say is important so in the mean time im learning alot of info i didnt know


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> We have way more experience with this than you.  Arguing with us about it is foolish.  Your life though. Take whatever risk you would like to. But we told ya so.



im not arguing, im learning..  i dont disagree with anything that makes sense to me if it doesnt make sense i will ask more about it. thus the whole reason im here, to do my time and learn so i dont make mistakes.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> well for starters they are all websites that have dumb names like bla bla labs.. or bla bla tech, or bla bla chems.org or some bloney. and cant really find reviews on them other them im not even sure if i can trust the review sites other then this place. but to be honest im just scared of being ripped off.. ive come across alot of sites but with no good leads and nothing pointing me in the right direction i assume its some bs and try to find something more exclusive...



the best type of ugl you will find will not have a website. Websites are big red flags..not saying they are scammers but how retarded are you for advertising illegal activity on the web?

When I started my hunt I started with a website...you just have to accept the fact that there is risk involved in all of this so start small brother...and patience will get you much further


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

please correct anything ive got wrong or add to this as nessasary 

so far ive learned that: if the website has a cc payment option stay away
if the site has a dumb/obvious name its probably fake
if the site is being pushed and has all good reviews dont trust it
if someone is not easily avaliable to anwser questions or talk to you about an order within 24 hours it is probably not to be trusted
if its super over priced its not worth it
if they have a minimum order amount it is not to be trusted 
if it ends in .com it is not to be trusted


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> the best type of ugl you will find will not have a website. Websites are big red flags..not saying they are scammers but how retarded are you for advertising illegal activity on the web?
> 
> When I started my hunt I started with a website...you just have to accept the fact that there is risk involved in all of this so start small brother...and patience will get you much further




so are you saying dont order from a website or that the product you order shouldnt have a website? like the place you order from shouldnt be selling there name brand stuff but some oneelses that doesnt have a website for the lab printed on the bottle?


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> the best type of ugl you will find will not have a website. Websites are big red flags..not saying they are scammers but how retarded are you for advertising illegal activity on the web?
> 
> When I started my hunt I started with a website...you just have to accept the fact that there is risk involved in all of this so start small brother...and patience will get you much further



one more question please! lol

the gear I have right now is test e from kinetic labs the guy i got it from overcharged me but he says it is good. ive had it for 2 years. it says it expires in august this year, ive kept it at room temp. does this stuff go bad?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> please correct anything ive got wrong or add to this as nessasary
> 
> so far ive learned that: if the website has a cc payment option stay away
> if the site has a dumb/obvious name its probably fake
> ...



Alot of ugls have dumb names lol its the fun part about it. I mean you cant expect them to have a professional name when you know the gear isnt made by a pharmaceutical company...that would be dumb. 

Minimum order amounts mean nothing except that the supplier doesnt want to waste his time with anything less than the minimum.

No illegal domestic products should be sold on a website...but web sites in other countries might be okay depending on their laws. The website I ordered from was in china or UK...to many years ago to remember.

Why have you had the gear for two years? That shit is like candy for me..it dont last long lol but ya the stuff goes bad eventually but no ugl can put an exact date on it...i would pin that shit asap


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 5, 2015)

If the minimum order is reasonable that's fine. If they tell you they have a $1000 minimum.... Well that's different. I've never seen a source not have a minimum, personally.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Alot of ugls have dumb names lol its the fun part about it. I mean you cant expect them to have a professional name when you know the gear isnt made by a pharmaceutical company...that would be dumb.
> 
> Minimum order amounts mean nothing except that the supplier doesnt want to waste his time with anything less than the minimum.
> 
> ...


I had the stuff because I've been doing my research, but I only have enough for 6 weeks and I've been told on here that it would be a waste to run test e for 6 weeks by the time I it starts to show in gains ill run out of gear and with no way to get more im forced to stare at it but not use it.. I have no idea where to find gear in the USA that's not over the internet


----------

